
Reading bits in far too many ways, part 2 - zmodem
https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2018/02/20/reading-bits-in-far-too-many-ways-part-2/
======
brudgers
Part 1,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16417490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16417490)

